# mmap ld-elf.so.1 errors



## chavez243ca (Sep 14, 2009)

when building some ports or even doing other tasks (e.g. make distclean) jobs are erroring out - something to the effect of mmap failed to allocate virtual memory and something about ld-elf.so.1

Sorry for the vague details, I don't have the error in front of me.

Machine hardware was recently swapped and a world was rebuilt, which could have some bearing on the issue.


----------

